# Aspen limbs dying back



## Karla Whittle (May 26, 2007)

First the leaves of the aspen, then the limbs die. What's happening? No discoloration - just drying out (clumps of leaves going first) even with plenty of water. Different limbs affected can be anywhere along the trunk.


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Jun 14, 2007)

post up some pictures if you get a chance. Leaves, branches, whole tree, whole site. makes diagnosis easier


----------

